# Raw Honey



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Been eating raw honey straight from the hives for years now, still alive! 

It is just with babies under 1 year old you do not want to feed honey to.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

It's not a problem at all to eat raw honey. Especially from your own operation where you know exactly what was used in the hive and how clean your counter and utensils are. Raw honey is anti bacterial and anti viral. Botulism spores are only a concern if honey is fed to infants under the age of 1 because their digestive system isn't ready to deal with the spores if there are any (which is a rare thing anyway).

I always consume my honey raw, straight out of the comb.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

"Raw" can mean a lot of things but I think it means uncooked.
The living enzymes in honey are still alive in raw honey. Heat it up and they're dead. 
They're good for you and this is why many of my customers seek me out. 
The want raw local honey and are willing to pay whatever I ask. Back when I started I was lucky to get $12 for a gallon.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

> The living enzymes in honey are still alive in raw honey. Heat it up and they're dead.


Living enzymes?
I don't think so.


----------

